# Pre turning blanks



## jrc (Apr 10, 2014)

I have mandrel rods made for me, I think they are better. They last longer and does not warp as fast as others. I mostly make Sierra pens with a 27/64 tube. The tube fits my mandrel with out step bushings. The bushings are made to fit the mandrel and the mandrel will fit 4 blanks.
I first had one that held 3 blanks and used it for a year and got the new one that holds 4.  I use the old one now to pre turn 3 blanks to almost finish size. By doing this I can pre turn them down very fast and never worry about warping my new mandrel.  I can pre turn 100 blanks in just over 30 minutes and save me much time when I have an order.  I can do as many 10 turnings a day and have 40 pens.  7mm pens I turn 4 blanks also with pre turned blanks.  I'll try to post a photo by tomorrow.


----------



## Russknan (Apr 10, 2014)

Wow! What are you turning that you can rough out that fast and so aggressively? And what tool(s) are you using? I've been tempted to tube up some different woods and a couple acrylics just for that purpose to see what happens. Not sure many acrylics could stand that, but I just saw a video by Ed Brown in which he completed an acrylic in (to me) record time. I've had fantasies about trying to engage him for private skew lessons. He makes it look so easy. Do you detect a little hero worship there? As to speed tests, don't want to experiment on anything I care about.


----------



## Turned Around (Apr 10, 2014)

Jim,
I've done the same thing. When I did it, I used a fluting guide and pre-turned 75 blanks for stylus pens. Full size (6-6.5" long) blanks. Rounded them all out in about 30 minutes or so. Came back later and shaped the profile, sanded and finished them. Make easy work for that batch. All were wood. Either hardwood, laminated or stabalized. All worked out with the way I did it.


----------



## jrc (Apr 10, 2014)

I would not pre turn acrylic down this way. My mandrel is large, a 27/64 tube just fits.


----------



## southernclay (Apr 10, 2014)

That's a great idea, would love to see a pic. I assume the rod steps down to still thread into the taper? Or is it a rod you are holding with collet chuck?


----------



## gimpy (Apr 10, 2014)

jrc said:


> I have mandrel rods made for me, I think they are better. They last longer and does not warp as fast as others. I mostly make Sierra pens with a 27/64 tube. The tube fits my mandrel with out step bushings. The bushings are made to fit the mandrel and the mandrel will fit 4 blanks.
> I first had one that held 3 blanks and used it for a year and got the new one that holds 4.  I use the old one now to pre turn 3 blanks to almost finish size. By doing this I can pre turn them down very fast and never worry about warping my new mandrel.  I can pre turn 100 blanks in just over 30 minutes and save me much time when I have an order.  I can do as many 10 turnings a day and have 40 pens.  7mm pens I turn 4 blanks also with pre turned blanks.  I'll try to post a photo by tomorrow.



No pics.......never happened


----------



## jrc (Apr 10, 2014)

*Mandrel*

I've turned with this for almost 4 years


----------



## jrc (Apr 10, 2014)

*27/64 & 7mm*

2 of my mandrels


----------



## Rchan63 (Apr 14, 2014)

Where do you guys have the mandrels made?


----------



## BigBill (May 7, 2014)

I would like to know that as well...where can I get one?

Thanks!


----------



## sbell111 (May 7, 2014)

Any machine shop would be able to make those for you.  The mandrels are just properly dimensioned rod that are threaded on one end.


----------



## UCLAJediKnight (May 15, 2014)

jrc said:


> I have mandrel rods made for me, I think they are better. They last longer and does not warp as fast as others. I mostly make Sierra pens with a 27/64 tube. The tube fits my mandrel with out step bushings. The bushings are made to fit the mandrel and the mandrel will fit 4 blanks.
> I first had one that held 3 blanks and used it for a year and got the new one that holds 4.  I use the old one now to pre turn 3 blanks to almost finish size. By doing this I can pre turn them down very fast and never worry about warping my new mandrel.  I can pre turn 100 blanks in just over 30 minutes and save me much time when I have an order.  I can do as many 10 turnings a day and have 40 pens.  7mm pens I turn 4 blanks also with pre turned blanks.  I'll try to post a photo by tomorrow.



100 blanks if just over 30 minutes. Am I reading that correctly?


----------



## sbell111 (May 15, 2014)

sbell111 said:


> Any machine shop would be able to make those for you.  The mandrels are just properly dimensioned rod that are threaded on one end.



The rods will also need the end machined to accommodate the live center.  Still any machine shop should be able to do this.


----------

